# Better Than iPhone



## JBS (Nov 4, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxIjkBVEtyE"]YouTube - Mobile Phone Gun - .22 caliber gun disguised as cell phone[/ame]

Badassery CIA shit


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 4, 2008)

Coooooooool!

"oh, sure...here...take my wallet...here have my cell phone tooooo!!!!
Kaboooom, beotch!!!
:)

I want one with a .410 built in!


----------

